# Youngblood Mineral Makeup



## Esthetician101 (May 20, 2008)

I haven't seen too many posts about Youngblood so I figured I'd get it started.  If you have never heard of them before they are a professional makeup line. All of their products are minerals.  They are so wonderful and have great coverage!  Unlike other mineral makeups the powders are ground much finer which provides a smooth, even coverage.  They have beautiful natural colors in their line. Every thing is very versitile, you can use the products for different purposes and convert them into many different things.  I am an Esthetician and I sell their makeup and all of my clients are very pleased with this line.  I am curious out of all of you ladies who has tried this makeup and what do you think of it?  Do you have any techniques and maybe pictures to show?

Thanks!
Alyssa


----------



## Applegreen (May 24, 2008)

Youngblood was the first mineral make-up line I tried. I got the loose mineral foundation in Barely Beige, which was a tinge too dark and peachy. My first impression was WOW, photoshopped! After regular loose powders and liquid foundations the coverage regarding the air-light feel and barely-there look was unbelievable. The finish didn't stay pretty all day, though. In about six hours it looked like blotchy mud on my face, creasing up everywhere and showing up lines and wrinkles I didn't know I had (I was only 21 for god's sake...). My face started to produce more oil than ever before, I had huge blackheads all over my face and finally I started to feel itching and noticed I had a weird rash on my face. I'm suspecting this had something to do with the bismuth in the foundation. 

Since then I've gone through Lily Lolo, Lumiere and Everyday Minerals, and the latter is what I've stuck with over a year now. Everyday Minerals' semi-matte gives me a much prettier finish than YB, doesn't irritate at all and stays true all day long (especially with a suitable finishing powder from the same brand). I don't mean to be rude, but I think Youngblood is way overpriced and poorer quality compared to pretty much any inexpensive  small (even homebrew) brand out there.


----------



## MakeupbyPhilip (Jun 9, 2008)

I am an artist with Youngblood Minerals and I just would like to clear up a couple things about the above comment.  #1 Our loose foundation contains Bismuth Oxychloride, not Bismuth.  They are two different things believe it or not.  #2 In order for this womans claims to be true she would have had to put on layers upon layers of Loose foundation for it to do what she claims have done.  Usually when something like this happens its a appilication issue not the brand.  #3 Our foundation does not cause blackheads, so I dont know where that claim is merited.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I have been doing makeup with Youngblood for close to 2 years now and have not yet once heard such a claim.  Now Im not saying that maybe someone might have a reaction because everyones skin is different, but c'mon its one thing to say something didnt work for you and another to totally slander the brand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Youngblood has the most natural finish of any other minerals out there and I as a makeup artist have seen it with my own eyes and have heard the testimonials of countless clients who have used other brands out there.  Every single time I use Youngblood on them after they have used other brands ,they ALWAYS and I do mean ALWAYS say they like Youngblood better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have never ever used a line that has had that kinda of praise.
  So judge for yourself ladies and dont always listen to posts that smear one line and then advertise another.  Its usally the other line trying to sell its own.


----------



## MakeupbyPhilip (Jun 9, 2008)

I am an artist with Youngblood Minerals and I just would like to clear up a couple things about the above comment. #1 Our loose foundation contains Bismuth Oxychloride, not Bismuth. They are two different things believe it or not. #2 In order for this womans claims to be true she would have had to put on layers upon layers of Loose foundation for it to do what she claims have done. Usually when something like this happens its a appilication issue not the brand. #3 Our foundation does not cause blackheads, so I dont know where that claim is merited.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have been doing makeup with Youngblood for close to 2 years now and have not yet once heard such a claim. Now Im not saying that maybe someone might have a reaction because everyones skin is different, but c'mon its one thing to say something didnt work for you and another to totally slander the brand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Youngblood has the most natural finish of any other minerals out there and I as a makeup artist have seen it with my own eyes and have heard the testimonials of countless clients who have used other brands out there. Every single time I use Youngblood on them after they have used other brands ,they ALWAYS and I do mean ALWAYS say they like Youngblood better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never ever used a line that has had that kinda of praise.
So judge for yourself ladies and dont always listen to posts that smear one line and then advertise another. Its usally the other line trying to sell its own.


----------



## Esthetician101 (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MakeupbyPhilip* 

 
_I am an artist with Youngblood Minerals and I just would like to clear up a couple things about the above comment. #1 Our loose foundation contains Bismuth Oxychloride, not Bismuth. They are two different things believe it or not. #2 In order for this womans claims to be true she would have had to put on layers upon layers of Loose foundation for it to do what she claims have done. Usually when something like this happens its a appilication issue not the brand. #3 Our foundation does not cause blackheads, so I dont know where that claim is merited.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have been doing makeup with Youngblood for close to 2 years now and have not yet once heard such a claim. Now Im not saying that maybe someone might have a reaction because everyones skin is different, but c'mon its one thing to say something didnt work for you and another to totally slander the brand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Youngblood has the most natural finish of any other minerals out there and I as a makeup artist have seen it with my own eyes and have heard the testimonials of countless clients who have used other brands out there. Every single time I use Youngblood on them after they have used other brands ,they ALWAYS and I do mean ALWAYS say they like Youngblood better.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have never ever used a line that has had that kinda of praise.
So judge for yourself ladies and dont always listen to posts that smear one line and then advertise another. Its usally the other line trying to sell its own._

 
I totally agree with you.  My customers have been nothing but satisfied with this line.  Some people blame the makeup lines when it themselves who do not apply it correctly.  It definitely does not have any ingredients that would clog the skin, in face it has ingredients to help prevent breakouts.  I love the line, and their color choices.  Every thing is very versatile.  Everyone always compliments on how beautiful my skin looks.  So for all of you ladies who haven't tried this mineral line yet, I highly recommend you do!  It's ground so fine which provides you with a smooth, even coverage unlike BE which is more clumpy.  The eyeshadows are made in shades that will really bring out any type of eye color.  I hav enever been thi shappy with a line before!


----------



## Dar (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi do you have any idea what shade i  would be in Young blood if im Nc15 in mac i will have to order online


----------



## frejyavanir (Aug 23, 2011)

I love this line. I was using coverfx before (which is also great coverage, but heavy! i was using the water based naturalfx) and I'm so happy I made the switch! The packaging is sophisticated, the shadows and blushes are beautifully pigmented. That being said, when my mom used it, she said her application ended up looking blotchy. i think it's because she a) has 15 minutes to do her whole face and b) like a lot of people, doesn't take just a little bit more time to really work the product out. Application is everything people! Even the best makeup will look bad if you don't put it on right! I work in a super hot restaurant all day, and my makeup stays put through face sweating, fake smiles (I'm a waitress...haha) and steam from dishwashers and food. I'd recommend this line to ANYONE, just make sure you're putting it on correctly.


----------

